# Uh OH... I over did it...



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Remember the Rebel Charger I just bought? Well, I forgot that I had some other cars coming to me... I just received this lot of cars, and now I have to sell some of my stuff to pay for it before the Wife see the bank statement 
:freak:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Holy smokes man. You're worse than me and I don't even have a wife to worry about.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I think I saw that lot a few days ago? I remember it because I wanted the Tbird.

Ultra nice haul dude. I havent been buying anything lately, its just too dang tight for us.

Will trade for slot cars.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

I got this lot from a Guy here in Canada, went along with these cars I got previously... Ijust received them in two installments, just forgot they were coming when I bought the Rebel Charger


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Nice clean stuff - wish I wasn't so broke.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

So what are you selling them for...there are three or four I have my eye o n?


-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dak38 (Nov 17, 2009)

Let me know also, as there are a couple there I would be interested in.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Got an eye on two or three myself...


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

one frickin tyco car?? sad... 

Wes


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Whoa Whoa Whoa LOL I'm gonna get in trouble for not posting in the Shop n' Swap forum. 

Thanks guys, but I'm not quite sure what is goin or staying at the moment. I'd like to sell some of my customs so I can keep as much of this as possible because most of these are not doubles. I will definately be letting you know.

I just was just looking for some praise for my good hunting skills LoL sorry to imply I was looking to sell them right away 

Keep yer stick on the ice! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Ain't got no ice here......
show us your customs when you're ready.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

WesJY said:


> one frickin tyco car?? sad...
> 
> Wes


Those Tyco's are expensive! :tongue:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

plymouth71 said:


> I got this lot from a Guy here in Canada, went along with these cars I got previously... Ijust received them in two installments, just forgot they were coming when I bought the Rebel Charger


I would jump all over those G+ F1 cars, the Charger and the 2 IMSA Corvettes if you're looking to unload them. Got $$$ if the prices aren't too 'over the top'.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry Slott V GoodWrench beat ya to those vettes. Still thinking of the others


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok, I got some cars on the swap and shop... lemme know!


----------



## Xence (Oct 2, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your interest, I got a buyer for the whole collection. They offered me $100.00 with no shipping and I took the money as fast as I could.


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

.....never mind


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

The buyer was my wife... She bought the cars (ponied up the needed dough) so I didn't have to sell any!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: 2 much is never enough !! 


:dude:Neal


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

Was in your shoes once. Did not realize i won an auction on e-bay for a Jeep Wrangler and bought one for $300 down the road from me. Good thing I have an emergency fund. They were not slot cars but 1:1. Did make $4000 off the Jeep I won on ebay. All I did was replace the rear axle and put a hardtop on for $100. :thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

how cool is that ... the boyz on HT are here to bail ya out!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Timing! :thumbsup: rr


----------

